# Ancient kauri pen blanks



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone have a wood source for the kauri pen blanks?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

dollis here are two from a quick google search.

http://www.morlanwoodgifts.com/MM001.ASP?pageno=166

http://www.pacifichardwoods.com/timbersales/index.html#pens

looks like one sells them at about $4.50 a blank and the other is at $5.50 a blank plus shipping of course. Have no direct dealing with either company however.

JOhn


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Ancient kauri pen blanks..


http://www.ancientwood.com/catalog/blanks-and-bundles/pen-turner-blanks


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks like i will order from the morgan web site everyone else wants to sell you ten.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucky me, kauri is native to my area, my source is the nearest demolition site!


----------

